# Problème écran



## petitchemin (24 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis ce matin, un phenome curieux est  apparu.
A chaque fois que j'enlève mon doigt de l'écran, apparaît un rond blanc au point d'impact. 
C'est super désagréable sur lorsque l'on tape du texte.
Je l'ai redémarré, le problème est toujours présent. 

Ce problème est il connu ?


----------



## MacSedik (24 Septembre 2010)

Tu ne l'as pas fait tombé? Pas laissé a cote d'une source de chaleur ou poser quelque chose sur l'écran? C'est assez bizarre vu que l'écran est protègé par la vitre...


----------



## petitchemin (24 Septembre 2010)

Non rien de tout ça. Il est reste sur mon bureau toute la nuit. 
C'est apparu après une partie fruit ninja.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2010)

Une restauration va peut-être tout remettre dans l'ordre. J'ai un phénomène passager du même style avec le piano Smule qui parfois laisse de vilaines auréoles, mais elles disparaissent une fois quitté l'application.


----------



## petitchemin (25 Septembre 2010)

Merci je vais essayer


----------

